

Why I am Majoring in Computer Science - Xyzodiac
http://jacobj.github.com/blog/2012/05/04/why-i-am-majoring-in-computer-science/

======
rekoros
It's also a good way to become the CEO of Yahoo!

------
farmdawgnation
He likes Emacs AND vim? WITCH! WIIIITCHHHH!

------
platzhirsch
I feel ashamed again, how few technologies I knew when I started studying
Computer Science.

